# Friday Pics!



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

seeing as how the old man is now gone. Let's get'r done!

These are a couple of my grandmother who went to heaven this last year! your missed maw maw! Check out her walking stick we customized in the second pic. If you got in her way, Honk Honk!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

A couple of more,,, she really did like her new toy! Heck I even used it a few times. It would dang sure move people!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Louisiana Haul....*

This is the Louisiana Slam....


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Heck ya,, hurricane season is back... Rita did knock one of my trees down,,,, but,,, it fell on my neighbors house.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Jode,, your not suppose to just empty peoples traps when you see them and have a craving for crabs.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

My granddaughters and daughter, no order.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Red headed stranger and friend.....*

Who is the friend?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Grandson and his buddies.*


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

You?? Sheetz?


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Did you call me...*

I promise I didn't do anything!


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

LagunaShupe said:


> Who is the friend?


I don't know, but that is a pimp arse hat!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

whew,,, the count down is on guys. three months and about a week!


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

ive all ready started gettin blinds & stuff ready...your a day late ol spoutster..


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Solid Action said:


> I don't know, but that is a pimp arse hat!


And he is a Whiz Kid!! lmfao!!! Yo Mamma dressing you RIGHT!!! :wink:


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

Lunch,

My baby tuckered out with her babies,

Mini me with a bird house we made out of some of the old fence.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Port A Chick Pics*

From circa 1946. - My Mom is in the middle. GROSS. LOL! CF?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Just a few pics of my best friend (I'm sure some of these are re-post)


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

WOrking on hammering out our plans for colorado this summer, and i am starting to get the itch to head up to the cabin...

Colorado in the winter....


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Aight Spout, ya done went and stirred somethin in me that I ain't felt in several months now!!!!!

So here's back at ya!!!!!

"Fruits of my Labor" in the Prairie Pothole region

The rest are also fruits of my labor from last year of projects that I put in here on the coast.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

Colorado in summer....


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

well Triplef ,, let me resize a few here in a minute and really get you going!


----------



## Psycho Trout (May 26, 2004)

Sullivan Family - Mom's side - Lufkin - Huntington area


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

so spout, are we gonna play this game today? I wasnt really prepared, but i will jump in...


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Ok..Its on now...dukz...& Stuff.....:cheers: 

Oxx..


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

uuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....................ox?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

..and if anyone has ever wondered what steriods will do to you, check my 2nd duck pic. I was on roids for a few months for an auto immune disease i have, and they really BLOW up your face!! my buddies love my steriod pics, they get a big kick out of them!


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey, Deebo, you look a lot cuter in the first pic than in the rest of 'em...


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Hey deebo an Triple,,, this was in canada. all you need is a castnet!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

HAHAHA,, Oxx the potlicker done got one removed. triplef give him a red for stealing your pics.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

spout, were you trying to feed som deer in the bottom of dat pond???????


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

waterspout said:


> Hey deebo an Triple,,, this was in canada. all you need is a castnet!


Dude, if I was to happen across that I wouldn't need no castnet....I'd just need a little "me" time and then a cigarette!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Please don't start with the duck pictures - I just can't take it no mo.

3 more months, 3 more months, 3 more months....


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

capn said:


> Please don't start with the duck pictures - I just can't take it no mo.


i think you are a little too late with that capn....:slimer:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

NO deer.. only ducks and geese! Oh, and the dove. the feeder is set up along the edge of the water by the levy! All animals can enjoy it that way.

ok changing it up! got salt?!


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Okee dokee..........salt it is!


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*New Camera, give me some time to learn*


My family 3-4 yrs ago back when my wife and I were smart.
Anklebiter attack last night on my son Brian. The anklebiters get very excited when someone mentions going to Sonic.
On the way to work this morning
My family +2 anklebiters+MIL heading to Sonic last night for free rootbeer floats.
A sign in my office every manager needs.
A picture in my office my wife gave me after she heard me refer to underwriters as pencil pushers


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

My labs first banded bird all by herself in the backyard. LOL

A few before and after. 

salt and pepper! LOL


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Spout, WTH you doin shootin seagulls?!?!?!?! And since when did they start bandin em?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

seagull, Mr DU ,, that AINT no seagull. It was a neighbors racing pigeon that shouldn't have thought Sissy(white lab) was its friend. LOL


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeah, I know, but seagull sounded so much better than pigeon!


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Now look what you have gone and started! 
East Texas teal hunt
Wifey after her first offshore trip.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

*Belize May 2007*

Just a few pics of our trip to Ambergris Caye Belize. It was a great time and we will definately be back. Views are from our room and the one of me in the water is from Goffs Caye.


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

30 minute 4 man limit

Meat haul


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

My son told me this morning he would like to go duck huntin.  
Hopper eating my plants...... until I fed him to the perch.
One of my papaya trees. This tree gave me 13 huge fruits last fall.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh nice pics every one.........do you mean you guys over in Texas has closed season on ducks?.....................here the huntin just gets slow after they migrate out  killed three woodies yesterday! ....j/k

1) Rudbekia

2) The Mrs and Speckled Beans

3) I can do this duck huntin thang too..........but man..........I got this itch I gotta scratch!........in 3 months


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Resisting..... uncontrollable urge....... to post......... duck pictures.........


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

1. My daughter, my mother, and me. @ the Gristmill Restaurant.
2. My daughter and my mom.
3. My daughter going to her first day of gymnastics.

Wife was taking the Pics.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Heck of a way to spend New Years Day!

Sunrise over the spread, Jan. 1, 2007


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

ooooohhhhhh caaaaaaaaaaaaaappnnnnn.................caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaappppnnnnn.................go ahead................................ya know ya wanna...................................listen to the little voices in your head and

_*DO IT!*_


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

before and after. the sky scrapper!


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

It was pretty cold and nasty at work this day!

Me and a NRCS tech after the return ride same day as above!

Anyone know what this is?????


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Capn.......................youuuu can do eet!


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

huntinguy said:


> Capn.......................youuuu can do eet!


He's doin it!!!!! He's listed as "Managing attachments" right now!!!!!

WOOHOOOOOO!!!!! YOU GO CAPN!!!!!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

yes, it is some wood with lots of scrub brush around it! It actually a covered play ground,,,, see the seesaw!


















If he does post I'm going to post pics of him anyway.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*I can't take it any longer....*

I've got a WOODIE!!!!


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*pics*

1. Family members play toy

2. Badhabit and I coming in to collect our check.

3. Soggy day on the bay with friends.

4. The big guy flying a kite with my daughter and her friend.

5. A little home protection never hurt anyone.:wink:

6. Over the shoulder in 9 mile hole.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Never was very good at self control... lol!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

triple f said:


> He's doin it!!!!! He's listed as "Managing attachments" right now!!!


*grins

There he is!...........green for capn!


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

********* said:


> 1. Family members play toy


Hey BRO! I wanna play!!!!!!!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

triple f said:


> Hey BRO! I wanna play!!!!!!!


Looks like U R goin 2 have 2 go 2 Delaware 2 play on that boat


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*lol*



LagunaShupe said:


> about buying this boat fully equipped!
> 
> How about ya Tres F!


A lot of upkeep on that rig Shupe.

Z


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

LagunaShupe said:


> about buying this boat fully equipped!
> 
> How about ya Tres F!


gone in 3...2..1...

:ac550:


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*nope*



FREON said:


> Looks like U R goin 2 have 2 go 2 Delaware 2 play on that boat


Its in Bridge Harbor, when its not in Cozemel. They are building a house down there right now so its about to be gone for good.

Z


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

LagunaShupe said:


> about buying this boat fully equipped!
> 
> How about ya Tres F!


:birthday2YEAH BUDDY!!!!! Count me in!

New listing on the classifieds.....KIDNEY AND SLIGHTLY USED LIVER FOR SALE, ALONG WITH LEFT ARM AND LEG AND ONE TESTICLE (your choice as to right or left). ALL ITEMS MUST GO QUICKLY! Contact Triple F!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

********* said:


> Its in Bridge Harbor, when its not in Cozemel. They are building a house down there right now so its about to be gone for good.
> 
> Z


2 Cool....I try 2 go 2 Cozumel once/year


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

A little home protection? ya me too!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

LagunaShupe said:


> about buying this boat fully equipped!
> 
> How about ya Tres F!


Shupe, you are my new hero.......LMAO!!!


----------



## PrisonerOnGalvetraz (Sep 12, 2006)

Copano Bay sunset from last week.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

********* said:


> Its in Bridge Harbor, when its not in Cozemel. They are building a house down there right now so its about to be gone for good.
> 
> Z


GONE FOR GOOD!!!!???? Dude! I've motored past that sweeeeeeeeet rig God only knows how many times, and now she's leavin us???? Without even one last (and first:wink) run out with Triple F? Sad, sad day..........terribly sad day indeed


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Ok, sorry, shupe distracted me for a few minutes there!

Back to the "anyone know what this is" pic. It's called a "guzzler". They build em down at Laguna Atascosa National Wildlife Refuge and other areas in the valley. They are watering stations for wildlife that work by catching the dew as it falls then running down through the corrugations in the tin. It falls into a catch basin through the opening in the lowered middle section of the roof, and VOILA! Fresh drinking water for all of God's little creatures! Works pretty well.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Oops*

I deleted that post myself... sorry bout that folks... didn't notice one of the ummmm attendees on the boat wasn't fully equipped.

Jode


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

********* said:


> A lot of upkeep on that rig Shupe.
> 
> Z


Actually that one looked like a rental from the pic


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

LagunaShupe said:


> I deleted that post myself... sorry bout that folks... didn't notice one of the ummmm attendees on the boat wasn't fully equipped.
> 
> Jode


LOL,, give me back my greenie! rotfl!


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

LagunaShupe said:


> I deleted that post myself... sorry bout that folks... didn't notice one of the ummmm attendees on the boat wasn't fully equipped.
> 
> Jode


The HE!! SHE WASN'T!!!!!!:dance: She was complete with ALLLLLLL the upgrades!:rotfl:


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

lol............ahem...

another duck pic.......notice as dated this was prior to my marriage......so no monkey business here.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*OK back ...*

a few more... Atlantis Bahamas.....


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to triple f again.

Back to the pics!

1. this is what happens when you race teenagers through the wood on fourwheeler. LOL

2.the river

3.Oxx's party

4. boyzz playing hard at the lease​


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

spout a helmet may have helped.......


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Bwaaaaahaaaaaaaa*



LagunaShupe said:


> I deleted that post myself... sorry bout that folks... didn't notice one of the ummmm attendees on the boat wasn't fully equipped.
> 
> Jode


And now we interupt this broadcast for a word from our sponsors...........

"Im sorry, so sorry"......yall know the song. lol

Im outta green. Catch ya next time Spout and Triple F, Shupe got my last one.

Z


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

1. Tubing Memorial Day
2. Real High Tides
3. Wonder what's in the trap?
4. "Here I go Daddy!!"
5. Yeah, we're hot!! (my daughter left, and my niece)


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

I removed 1...it was gonna be a Lil Testi in here on the duh other 1.hwell:

Hey Tripple f..Should you be goin in the Mrs Purse to retrieve your Nalga...
She might need both of em..LMFAO

Oxx...:help:



waterspout said:


> HAHAHA,, Oxx the potlicker done got one removed. triplef give him a red for stealing your pics.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

A fun weekend hanging with the boyzzzz hammer'n sum quackeras and eating good! Disgusted can flat out cook some Mallard, no pics though. they were gone faster than he could pull them from the pan.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

a few more of ? Bin Laddin..& a F16 ...Tough love
Sadam insane...
& a Lil Kat fishin


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

SPOUT!!!! STOP IT!!!! I'm just now gettin into "trout" mode and you're screwin with my duck buttons now!!!!

QUIT IT!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Mark,, go buy a camera and quit stealing pics off the net! LMAO


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*ok*

Ill change the subject for ya 3F. Bwaaaaahaaaaaa

Z


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*BRo---*

Those steaks are BURNT!!!!!! LMAO.....

but all that other food looks reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal gout!!!!!!!!!

UMMMMMMMMMM UMMMMMMMMM....

and to think I just had SUBWAY... PUK!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Z U suk! I didn't eat lunch cuz I'm leaving early,,,, that sure the heck didn't help!!!!


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Dinner I made for Doc when she came home from the Hospital..With Jake..
Ling steak & a lil Turf ..
I hope this really make ya Hungry SPOUT...

Oxx..


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

I thought it said Shadman and it was bought with his signing bonus!!! j/k


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

well huummmm,, OK,, I can make it a little while longer before Margaritaville!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Darn you fellas... I got ducks on the brain now...


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

LagunaShupe said:


> I deleted that post myself... sorry bout that folks... didn't notice one of the ummmm attendees on the boat wasn't fully equipped.
> 
> Jode


Actually, If U look closer, there were 3 of em


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

FREON said:


> Actually, If U look closer, there were 3 of em


Nope wrong,, the one on the bottom left was wearing. top left no, bottom right no! but that bottom left made you look hard. LOL


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Pics from last year's Blast & Cast...


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

more...


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

"Thanks GB!" replies Triple F as he sits at his desk scarfin down his Taco Bell Nachos Supreme and Grilled Steak and Cheese Quesadilla:headknock


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

still more...


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Yup, more... some of palerider's son...


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I hate photobucket!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Told ya not to get me started...


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Not wanting to be left out of all the fish pictures...

Can't believe that I'm posting this.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I tried to put in a bunch of tailgate and strap photos, but I kept getting an error that said:

"File too large - duck carnage must be limited to an amount that waterspout and deebo can actually comprehend."


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

well let me help you then,







, and I get my limits so there cappy! And if I do rememberright this was more than just your Birds in this pile.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Actually I didn't shoot that day - just worked Beaux. Think I shot 1 or 2 cause I was standin in the spread and no one else could shoot.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

great time ......



no he isn't pregnant......


and what do you do, when you are new to the group......you clean fish...


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

LOL,, Capn we ended up that day with a "possession" limit didn't we. rotfl! Pat was all grins all the way home.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

A Trip to BPS. CF?


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*fish*

Not to worry Soapeddler, Jabx1962 has got ya beat. Here was his Sabine lunker. lol

Z

And a few more 2cooler fish


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey Z, who's da fat guy wit da big guppy in dat next to last one?


----------



## rendon (Jul 15, 2006)

*watermelon and corn*

My daughter and son one year grew watermelon and corn in our back yard....


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Hey look whats for dinner!







Him not fat Tf ,,him short for his weight









Man,, I'M HUNGRY! 25 minute left!


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

heeeeeheeeee....first pic.........right click......save as.............



heeeeheeeeheeeeheeeeee


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

********* said:


> And a few more 2cooler fish


I'll play.

Tired of buying all those expensive stringers only to lose or misplace them. Then you need prestrung Redfish. Hurry while supplies last. J/K Bob.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, whatever will I do with this??????


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Dang Spout..what ya doin with them under size Perch..Lmao

Oxx..


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

triple f said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, whatever will I do with this??????


Hang it on your ceiling and dream!









Dude., I told you before ,,, go for it.. I aint sceeeerrd of nothing and I'm man enough I can take it!







I know you've done put it as your scren saver. rotfl


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Soapeddler said:


> Not wanting to be left out of all the fish pictures...
> 
> Can't believe that I'm posting this.


Of course I failed to mention that this fish won the boat pots for 1st fish, biggest fish and most fish for the day... but then I was funding the pots since my 13 year old daughter didn't have any money, and my wife makes me fund her portion...

So I guess I won anyway!!!!!!!!! Except we had to cut it short because the water pump on the boat motor went out...

A few more from that day.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*lol*

Yup TF, that was about 50 lbs ago too. lol Them were the 42-44 days, now Im in the 36-38 days. I can wade dat mud and not look like a rhino doing it now. lol Spout, you need any retaliatory pics let me know, I got a whole folder designated for 3F.

Z


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Here ya go Lance.. If I'd have known,, I would have sent you more pics of me already! Have fun bro! I'll check back in on this thread in a little while. I got to go lock up!







Get'r done!


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Aight, that about does it for me for today fellas! I gottsta get goin! Besides, I see where X2 is lurkin around on here, and I'm sposed to be workin!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Thats some big heron there!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

*Great pictures folks.*

Here is a few re-runs! lol


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

A few more.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Ah more re-runs.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

more.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

......


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

....


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

More


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Daryl, I hope you can see photobucket now.

1. Youth Weekend, both my boys
2. Jonny (JMERK) and Gunar, some birds. (Rockport)
3. Banned Love (Rockport)
4. Fun Morning JMERK second left, me far right.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

First pic; Tessie at the bay house as a pup. Second pic, her a little older and alot more sassy! LOL


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Daddy's girl.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

....


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

*My fishing buddy*

I couldn't wait


----------



## iwant2fish (Jan 28, 2005)

last week in belize


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

BillLovesFishin said:


> I couldn't wait


Awe... I just love it


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Great pics everyone...........


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Thanks Spigot! I got hung up at the creek! The good trout are back! :biggrin:

Here's a pic of boys weekend last week! They even scratched out a few fish in the bay!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Sorry Bert! I didn't know you had posted the pics from last week!

Whos' rod is this? Get it out of here, take it outside! :rotfl:


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Dang, Melon! yore last post should have read, "Mont, Paypal sent, thanks!" :slimer:


----------

